# Messing with my site.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So do you like it better the new way or the old way? (for those of you who have seen it before anyways) What do you like and not like about it? Too dark? All suggestions are welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I liked it better the old way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you did a very good job ...on the new site...the problem is... I can't remember what the old one looked like...?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I changed it back, sort of, now. It's a little different from the way it was though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well... the new one.... I thought was better... than this one.....what is your opinion? which one do you feel is better...in your heart?
hopefully you can get more opinions by others....to bad you couldn't put both sites up... so we can compare....the two..


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't decide. I like them both. :scratch: I want it to look professional but slightly elegant at the same time. Kinda difficult to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes... I know what you mean.... I am kinda leaning towards the new one you had up....with the black background....  But as you said... they are both real nice...and it is hard to decide....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll mess with it some more this weekend probably. I'll see if I can't find a way for you all to help me.  Need to figure out how to take pics on the computer of what's on the screen. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You can do that, there is a button on the keyboard called "Print Screen", press that and it automatically copies what's on the screen, then open up a program like Microsoft Picture Manager and press paste. Then you can crop what you want out and such.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! I've got it now. Here you go. :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Your welcome.  I like the new way, just not too keen on the green background, could you change it to something that matches the blue a bit better?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Green background? I'm not sure what you're talking about. In the pic of Lyrae and Orion? :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Bethany! I've got it now. Here you go.


 I do like the one ...you pictured above.... with this saying above it....that one does look really nice.........the new one...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Toth! I like that one a bit better because I like how my logo looks on it. (since I can have it bigger, lol) Still trying to decide though. :help:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the way it is changed now. Looks really nice. Love your logo, it is so very beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Toth! I like that one a bit better because I like how my logo looks on it. (since I can have it bigger, lol) Still trying to decide though. :help:


your welcome....yes ...your logo looks so cool.. :dance:  ...everything about it ...looks really neat-o..... great job...  :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Green background? I'm not sure what you're talking about. In the pic of Lyrae and Orion? :scratch:


Maybe it's just my slow dial up not bringing everything up.  I meant the background like behind the website sort of...not sure how to describe it. It's probably just this computer though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe. I'd like to know if anyone else sees it though. :scratch: Just so I can try and fix it if more than one person sees it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your home page has a tendency to take a while to load but after that all the pages load fine :shrug: 


Under Orion's blub about him you say "he is more downhill then he looks" don't you mean "uphill" :scratch:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like the black background


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> your home page has a tendency to take a while to load but after that all the pages load fine :shrug:
> 
> Under Orion's blub about him you say "he is more downhill then he looks" don't you mean "uphill" :scratch:


Okay. And yes I meant uphill. :doh: Guess I wasn't paying attention to what I was typing. :roll:


----------

